# Vw poor radio reception



## macctownxxx12 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a vw polo 1997 mk3, it has rear roof ariel, the car has always had poor radio reception, I ve tried everything to improve the reception, new ariel, in line amplifier, new stereo unit, I am now in process of fitting a pure radio digital unit to receive digital stations over the in car radio, is there any other reason why I cannot get a decent reception(I have never been able to get MW radio 5 on the radio either) or was this model always poor in getting a n effective radio signal, I have heard vw cars of this era were prone to this problem, please advise if you can, thank you, pete alcock


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

does it change when you put your hand on the antenna?


----------

